# Been gone for 3 years, what have I missed in the fulfillment world?



## bostonyear (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
I used to be part of these forums 3 years ago, but had to take a leave due to illness (damn cancer). Good news, I’m healthy again and ready to jump start my brand concept. I guess it’s a good thing that I’m still bullish on my concept after all this time. We used Zazzle for our fulfillment, but never got too far with promoting the concept, so we had very few sales. Here are some questions I have below. I apologize in advance for all of these questions but I’m trying to catch up very quickly.


Are there any new players in the fulfillment industry I should know about?


Any new technical advances? I had a bit of a tough time with uploading designs on Zazzle back in the day. I’m hoping there have been some improvements in this area. My guess is the role of social media has increased in the past 3 years as well.


Has an industry leader emerged?

Who has the best quality products and the best customer service?


If you had to choose 1 fulfillment shop, who would you do with?


Our website has a wordpress platform, so which companies match up best with that? One thing I wanted years ago was to have the fulfillment platform under my own URL. We were able to do this with frames, but it was very difficult. Any advances in that area?

Any feedback and suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance. It’s good to be back!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I apologize in advance for all of these questions but I’m trying to catch up very quickly.


I'd suggest taking it slowly 



> Are there any new players in the fulfillment industry I should know about?


There are lots of different fulfillment companies both large and small. Some Zazzle/CafePress/Spreadshirt/PrintFection sized, some run by hard working small business owners with similar equipment.



> Any new technical advances? I had a bit of a tough time with uploading designs on Zazzle back in the day


Hard to say what has changed in the past 3 years. Might be worth checking out their interfaces to see what new bulk uploading and product creation options they have.



> Who has the best quality products and the best customer service?


They are generally about the same. All companies pretty much stand behind their products if something goes wrong.



> Our website has a wordpress platform, so which companies match up best with that?


It's just a matter of creating a link to the storefront they create for you. Doesn't really matter much how your site in setup on your end.



> One thing I wanted years ago was to have the fulfillment platform under my own URL. We were able to do this with frames, but it was very difficult. Any advances in that area?


It depends on how much technical knowledge you have and exactly how much you want to take on yourself (processing credit cards? customer service? Just the front end shopping cart?) There are a lot of possibilities.


----------

